# TTOC Car badges



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

TTOC enamel badge from the fanTasTic absoluTTe is for sale @ 18 GBP.

The TT-shop are seeling the same thing for 14 GBP

and will send them out with no need to quote your membership number. just send your money and they arrive.

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/exterior.asp ... uct=501058

I know the merchandise is helping raise funds, but get the TT-shop to raise their price to above the clubs.

Ian.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

That price is wrong  and I think that you will be told that if you try to order one...

I think Dave was trying to get it changed on the website, I'll nudge him again (he'd actually be losing money selling them at that price!)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Ordered mine several weeks ago, 
and arrived in the last two weeks whilst I was on my hols.

Confirmation says 14 quid.

Should have bought a job lot and sold them on and give the club the difference.

Ian (Cheapskate)


----------



## nolan (Nov 6, 2002)

Still waiting for mine to arrive, ordered it months ago with my membership, got my membership through but still no badge 
I know you are busy guys, so I will just wait patiently and clean the boot each day in anticipation of a delivery ;D

Nolan
TTOC 51


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Just ordered mine and joined TTOC [smiley=deal2.gif] ;D - SUPPORT THE TTOC I say its only 4 quid difference - anyway they had changed the price on there before I got to it :-[

Looking forward to my welcome pack

Jon


----------

